# Little gaps on the side



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

My thought is that you will not want that space as it will cause movement when tearing down the mountain. You may not be able to move the boot when strapped-in in your living room, however, on the mountain you will put a lot more force and pressure on your feet and they could/will move.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Well the guy who sold it to me (has a shop, not private person) said I would be ok, but I am having doubts. So need more opinions from other experienced riders. They look great, he doesnt have any left medium size and lenght is fine. I can take pictures, but its no more than 0.5 mm on both sides, left and right. Maybe it will be fine. I dont remember if rentals that I rode had the same gap though.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

sonofanarchy said:


> Well the guy who sold it to me (has a shop, not private person) said I would be ok, but I am having doubts. So need more opinions from other experienced riders. They look great, he doesnt have any left medium size and lenght is fine. I can take pictures, but its no more than 0.5 mm on both sides, left and right. Maybe it will be fine. I dont remember if rentals that I rode had the same gap though.


Take a picture of them strapped in.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I measured it. When I move boot to the left all the way, there is 1 cm (1.2 towards toe side) gap on the right side. I attached some pics too. Is it too much?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

You could probably get away with it, but I'd try to get a size smaller if possible. You'd have to crank down the ratchets a ton to stop the boots from moving which might create foot pressure pain.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Not strapped in though. I can repeat with them strapped in and on my leg. But the lower part of the boots cant get any wider, strapped in or not. So i think these pictures will do. Guy who sold me thinks they are fine. Here are some more pics. So these are L (11+) and boots are 10, wondering if I should get M (7-10.5) bindings for these boots?


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> You could probably get away with it, but I'd try to get a size smaller if possible. You'd have to crank down the ratchets a ton to stop the boots from moving which might create foot pressure pain.


Thats my thoughts exactly, especially since I am still beginner.. Probably on M size, ratchets will be a bit shorter but it will be fine. Lenght would be smaller for 1cm or so, but there is moveable front part that you can extend the lenght (dont know how do you call it). I also like things snug, fitting and at least will try M and then post the pics here again. If anyones interested. 

There were lot of open threads regarding bindings size, especially when your boot size is kind of in-between bindings size. But nobody discussed the width of the binding in these posts and its is very important.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Personally, I'd return and downsize. Because I agree with SlvrDragon50 with the foot pain and I still think you will get slight movement affecting your riding. And also, because I'd be OCD about it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Be a little careful when people say 'crank them down'. That means different things for different people. I think a lot of people, especially beginners over crank their bindings and it causes foot fatigue and pain.

Strap in on the and crank them snug, jump and flex around and see how they do. I bet you don't need to crank nearly as much as you might think.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

f00bar said:


> Be a little careful when people say 'crank them down'. That means different things for different people. I think a lot of people, especially beginners over crank their bindings and it causes foot fatigue and pain.
> 
> Strap in on the and crank them snug, jump and flex around and see how they do. I bet you don't need to crank nearly as much as you might think.


But it makes sense. In order to prevent movement (to stop one of the side edges to lift off) in oversized bindings is to crank them down real tight, so that it isnt possible. Anyway, manufacturer says 10 is M so I should get them I guess.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sonofanarchy said:


> There were lot of open threads regarding bindings size, especially when your boot size is kind of in-between bindings size. But nobody discussed the width of the binding in these posts and its is very important.



If in-between? Go for smaller binding, _because_ of the width. And leverage. You are not even between sizes... go for the correctly sized M binding. 

In your beginner stage you probably won't notice that the binding is too wide, but you'll progress and will at some point want response, not slipping around in binding when using bit more pressure. 

Plus: it is very likely that ur boots are too big, so the next pair will be smaller and fit even worse to the too big binding . Bindings last a long time. They probably will go on the next board and next two pairs of boots. So choose a fitting size.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Playing devils advocate here, and in an attempt to throw an additional wrench into the works? While you and everyone here were focusing on the gap at the front of the bindings near your toes,.. how does the boots heel fit in the bindings heel pocket? 

Because if it's already a snug fit and you size down you might not be able to jam the boot into the binding. 

I agree with everybody here in that you don't want your boots sliding around in the bindings because not knowing any better, I rode for the first year or two like that and it is a pain in the ass,... but you also don't want your boot heel getting stuck. :shrug:


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> Playing devils advocate here, and in an attempt to throw an additional wrench into the works? While you and everyone here were focusing on the gap at the front of the bindings near your toes,.. how does the boots heel fit in the bindings heel pocket?
> 
> Because if it's already a snug fit and you size down you might not be able to jam the boot into the binding.
> 
> I agree with everybody here in that you don't want your boots sliding around in the bindings because not knowing any better, I rode for the first year or two like that and it is a pain in the ass,... but you also don't want your boot heel getting stuck. :shrug:


No, there is a gap on the heel side also. I can move the heel left and right when not strapped. The gap is almost the same as on front.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sonofanarchy said:


> No, there is a gap on the heel side also. I can move the heel left and right when not strapped. The gap is almost the same as on front.


Then Yup,... yer binders are almost certainly too big.



-edit-
...btw, Based on the thread title, I thought this was going to be a thread about jumping off little side hits on the mountain! :lol:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If you can't slide your feet strapped in your probably fine. I would say don't worry about it because if you downsize you might encounter worse problems. I would rather try to get the boot size range in the middle of the suggestion. A M that goes to 11 will be nearly maxed at 10.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

freshy said:


> If you can't slide your feet strapped in your probably fine. I would say don't worry about it because if you downsize you might encounter worse problems. I would rather try to get the boot size range in the middle of the suggestion. A M that goes to 11 will be nearly maxed at 10.


Damn, dont wanna be in dilemma again What are the worse problems?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

freshy said:


> If you can't slide your feet strapped in your probably fine. I would say don't worry about it because if you downsize you might encounter worse problems. I would rather try to get the boot size range in the middle of the suggestion. A M that goes to 11 will be nearly maxed at 10.


The odds that he would go up in boot size would very rare. Comparing it to the norm in which a beginner USUALLY downsizes boots once they realize how snowboard boots are supposed to fit. With that regard, I'd downsize the biding to the proper size that the manufacturer suggests.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

That gap is literally nothing. This thread just made me check all my bindings and 2/3 of mine have a gap that size or larger. I've hit cliffs, jumps, and everything in between and I can assure you that gap hindered nothing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

sonofanarchy said:


> Damn, dont wanna be in dilemma again What are the worse problems?


Won't fit in the heel cup or straps too short for example


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Waaaaay over thinkin...................strap that fucker on yer feet and get to a hill........first time u ride sum pow and yer binders are full of snow.........you'll b glad to have the bigger size........


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Why is this even a debate? Buy the size that fits your boot. But first, learn how you like your boot fit. Which is most important.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

phillyphan said:


> The sides wouldn't be full of snow on the sides if he had a proper fitting bindings........lol


So u never unstrap..........never skate....................????


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> So u never unstrap..........never skate....................????


I do. But......You don't brush off your bindings before you re-strap in? LOL?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You see.........when you ride pow............there is a prevalence of snow.........everywhere........you push it away...........but it is everywhere...........u try to clean out the binder.......more specifically........the footbed.........so as you can't feel the snow underfoot...........this is time consuming.......with a tighter binding.......u have to b more diligent with said......pow removal.............more time.......less shredding.........


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

So you suggest buying a binding larger for the 10% of your riding which might be powder?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

No......I'm saying yer way overthinking this........and that little gap isn't going to make any difference........


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> No......I'm saying yer way overthinking this........and that little gap isn't going to make any difference........


I think the real question here is that is the binding too large. For a beginner. Odds are his boots are too large. A beginner always buys his shoe size and learns he needs smaller. He bought too large bindings. He has space between boots and bindings. The smart choice, assuming he is like most people on WiredSports thread, he will downsize a boot size or two. Which will make that binding even worse.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Boots are fitted as they should be. I couldnt get smaller size at all. Wont be riding much pow for sure, just regular tracks. Huh, so much opinions. I somehow wanted few of those so that i dont need to think much but thank you guys. Will go for the M now and see how it goes. Can exchange for L again if something is not fitting. Shop is not in a place I live but same country. So need a few days.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I got Burton boots in size 10 and opted for Burtons bindings in size L, even though I could have gone with M. According to Burton the boots should fit in both M and L size bindings. To me the smaller binding looked undersized for the boot.

Up on the mountain I'm not sure I shouldn't have gone for the smaller size. I don't really feel any movement when I'm strapped down, but it's not a snug fit and especially the toe strap could fit better.

I suspect you are fine either way, but if it's bot too much trouble, why not go and check how the smaller size fits before you make up your mind?

And not everyone buys the wrong size boots.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I got Burton boots in size 10 and opted for Burtons bindings in size L, even though I could have gone with M. According to Burton the boots should fit in both M and L size bindings. To me the smaller binding looked undersized for the boot.
> 
> Up on the mountain I'm not sure I shouldn't have gone for the smaller size. I don't really feel any movement when I'm strapped down, but it's not a snug fit and especially the toe strap could fit better.
> 
> ...


Shop is some 300-400 km away, thats way. Didnt even know they had M, but told me later. Would have ordered both, try them both and returned the ones that fit worse. 

Will try M now and see how it goes. They wont be too tight not to fit the heel I guess. Straps should be long enough. I just dont want them to be smaller too much lenght-wise. Probably will have to extend that front part that can be extended. But I guess that is fine. Always can reorder L. Or try some other brand if not happy with this one.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

i have same amount of gap for my ride capo XL paired with salomon 12.5 size. i would advise to go for smaler binding. there are marks on my boots from the movement , and i have to pay more attention to the bindings, sometimes they are getting loose...crankind down so it won\t move it is not a solution imo


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

fraxmental said:


> i have same amount of gap for my ride capo XL paired with salomon 12.5 size. i would advise to go for smaler binding. there are marks on my boots from the movement , and i have to pay more attention to the bindings, sometimes they are getting loose...crankind down so it won\t move it is not a solution imo


I also have marks on my boots. Either it's because the bindings are too large (which they shouldn't be according to Burton's chart) or it's because of hi-back rotation.

I broke my bindings but Burton is fixing them (thumbs up for customer support), but I'm considering buying smaller bindings or switching to another brand. Or I might ride another season on this setup and then buy new boots and bindings next year.

I'm also thinking of trying to downsize half a size although according to the mondo chart I should be good.. I was experiencing a slight heal lift when traversing long distances off piste. But I have differently shaped left and right feet..

Boots and bindings are a real jungle when starting out


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> I also have marks on my boots. Either it's because the bindings are too large (which they shouldn't be according to Burton's chart) or it's because of hi-back rotation.
> 
> I broke my bindings but Burton is fixing them (thumbs up for customer support), but I'm considering buying smaller bindings or switching to another brand. Or I might ride another season on this setup and then buy new boots and bindings next year.
> 
> ...


You're the guy running US10 boots in a large Burton binding right? Unless your boot is a super bulky model (probably something several years old, definitely not Burton or Adidas, etc) you should be in medium bindings...



Snowdaddy said:


> I got Burton boots in size 10 and opted for Burtons bindings in size L, even though I could have gone with M. According to Burton the boots should fit in both M and L size bindings. To me the smaller binding looked undersized for the boot.
> 
> Up on the mountain I'm not sure I shouldn't have gone for the smaller size. I don't really feel any movement when I'm strapped down, but it's not a snug fit and especially the toe strap could fit better.
> 
> ...


If you're in US10 Burton boots, the correct Burton binding size is medium.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> You're the guy running US10 boots in a large Burton binding right? Unless your boot is a super bulky model (probably something several years old, definitely not Burton or Adidas, etc) you should be in medium bindings...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in US10 Burton boots, the correct Burton binding size is medium.


The chart says 10+ for Burton, but I've come to understand you are quite right. It would have been way better to get the M bindings.

I have new Photon boots and I suspect I'm ruining the boots by riding in too large bindings.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> The chart says 10+ for Burton, but I've come to understand you are quite right. It would have been way better to get the M bindings.
> 
> I have new Photon boots and I suspect I'm ruining the boots by riding in too large bindings.


Thats what I want to avoid by opening this thread.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't want to ruin your boots then don't take them snowboarding. These things aren't ballerina slippers. They're made to be bashed, flexed, tugged all sorts of ways by all sorts of people of varying size and strength.

It's plastic on rubber/plastic. You're making it sound like your feet are going to be like a speed skater going down a straight away. The straps, boots, and bindings are all made to minimize movement and are all made to take a pretty large margin of error for sizing. Maybe if you really slam one way or another you'll get a couple mm of movement. Big deal. Isn't a single person who has lost anything or broken their nose because they had a size 10 in a L binding. Other than Chomps, I heard he had the wrong size binding and look where it's landed him. But he's *special*.



Not saying don't change them in. But if it required a couple hours in a car and days worth of my trouble I personally wouldn't.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

f00bar said:


> Don't want to ruin your boots then don't take them snowboarding. These things aren't ballerina slippers. They're made to be bashed, flexed, tugged all sorts of ways by all sorts of people of varying size and strength.
> 
> It's plastic on rubber/plastic. You're making it sound like your feet are going to be like a speed skater going down a straight away. The straps, boots, and bindings are all made to minimize movement and are all made to take a pretty large margin of error for sizing. Maybe if you really slam one way or another you'll get a couple mm of movement. Big deal. Isn't a single person who has lost anything or broken their nose because they had a size 10 in a L binding. Other than Chomps, I heard he had the wrong size binding and look where it's landed him. But he's *special*.
> 
> ...


I don't notice any movement when I'm riding and personally I'm not much worried about my current gear. I'm just going to ride it as is and tape my boots.

I'm quite inexperienced with snowboarding gear so it's a good thing to get educated about these things. Eventually I'll get new gear and where I live there's no local board shop. I bought the boots online because I couldn't find any decent boots in my size. The bindings came from a local sports shop that's not specialized in snowboarding. 

Just saying if you have the option to not make the same mistake, then don't.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Get the medium. Your straps will not be too short, since your boot in is the range. The sales guy told you it was fine because it IS ok, not ideal, but more than anything... because he didn't have any mediums to sell you.

Also, yes, _most_ beginners are in the wrong size boot. But that's a different thread.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Noone here is ballerina man. But why not choose wise if there is a choice. I would ride on L bindings if no other option. Just want to explore my options while the gear is in mint condition so I can return it (I sent it back by delivery, not driving).


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

I think in your case, size M would be the better choice, as suggest by the size chart. However I strongly suggest you get both M/L and put your boots on to see which fit (with your boots) you like better. It really depends on what binding/boots combo you have.

I am in size 8 Burton Ion Boots, which is the borderline of small and medium bindings. I ordered both S and M Malavitas, both fitted but I ended up with medium because 
1. I need to adjust the toe ramp of the small all the way to its furthest point 
2. The straps of small feel short
3. The highback of small doesn't really align with the back of the boots.

The result is that I have somewhat similar gap on the lateral side of the foodbed as yours. I do noticed some scratch on the heel cup area but I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I wanted to order both, but didnt know he had M in storage. Later he told me he will send it so will try it. Gap is quite noticable (1 cm, even more when going towards the toes), I believe that M will fit just fine. 

I will also have to extend front part all the way, hopefully that is not going to make the bindings worse, performance-wise. That is my only doubt. But it is made to be extended right? Lenght of straps on L were fine, when im fully strapped, half of the straps are not used. So hopefully on M they wont be too short. 

Boots are a bit bulk (Northwave Freedom), fiting perfectly (I can feel toes hitting the tip of the boot).


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sonofanarchy said:


> fiting perfectly (I can feel toes hitting the tip of the boot).


:laughat2::laughat2:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sonofanarchy said:


> , fiting perfectly (I can feel toes hitting the tip of the boot).


Yup, too big then. No harm if you ride only handfull days a year, it'll take long enough for the liner to break in and feet begin to slip fwd to use the boots until you want newer gear anyway. But for the next boot, get one where the measurement is correct (read the boot faq). Once you begin to recognize that you overtighten the boot to avoid slipping, get other boots. (Overtightening is a main source of foot pain, numb and cold feet)

(Liners of boots break in significantly after few days of riding. A out of the box boot should be _very_ snug, borderline uncomfortable for toes.)


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

neni said:


> Yup, too big then. No harm if you ride only handfull days a year, it'll take long enough for the liner to break in and feet begin to slip fwd to use the boots until you want newer gear anyway. But for the next boot, get one where the measurement is correct (read the boot faq). Once you begin to recognize that you overtighten the boot to avoid slipping, get other boots. (Overtightening is a main source of foot pain, numb and cold feet)
> 
> (Liners of boots break in significantly after few days of riding. A out of the box boot should be _very_ snug, borderline uncomfortable for toes.)


Agree. I usually am uncomfortable walking for a few days in my new boots until they pack out.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

neni said:


> Yup, too big then. No harm if you ride only handfull days a year, it'll take long enough for the liner to break in and feet begin to slip fwd to use the boots until you want newer gear anyway. But for the next boot, get one where the measurement is correct (read the boot faq). Once you begin to recognize that you overtighten the boot to avoid slipping, get other boots. (Overtightening is a main source of foot pain, numb and cold feet)
> 
> (Liners of boots break in significantly after few days of riding. A out of the box boot should be _very_ snug, borderline uncomfortable for toes.)


You probably didnt understand. My boots are perfecty fit. My toes doesnt have any more space on front and its kind of painfull sometimes. Its super snug, no problems there. Definitely not oversized.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sonofanarchy said:


> You probably didnt understand. My boots are perfecty fit. My toes doesnt have any more space on front and its kind of painfull sometimes. Its super snug, no problems there. Definitely not oversized.


Said every beginner ever, before downsizing .5-1.5 sizes. I mean, you _might_ be that 1 out of 200 that had a good fitter right away. 

But it's more likely those of us who have been here for a little while hear the exact same stories every fall. 

Or maybe it's a grand conspiracy to sell smaller boots.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Ha ha ha. I respect how experienced are al of you, but I cant even put my leg in smaller boot. Even now it takes me some 10 minutes for each. And have to check if my nails are cut on my toes, cause every mm counts. Luckily, im hygiene-oriented, so no problems there.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

This is more like it, M size. I can move a heel a bit more back and thats perfect fit I guess. Front part full extended as predicted. Opinions?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

sonofanarchy said:


> This is more like it, M size. I can move a heel a bit more back and thats perfect fit I guess. Front part full extended as predicted. Opinions?


Oh no, those ones are too short. :surprise:


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Why? Its 1 cm shorter than last one. I thinks its no big deal.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

sonofanarchy said:


> Why? Its 1 cm shorter than last one. I thinks its no big deal.


I'm just joking with you. Good choice on moving down to the mediums.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Is this too much overhang? I wanted to set them up so the same amount of overhang is on the heel as well as on toes. But its little bit longer on toes (4.3 vs 3cm).


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

sonofanarchy said:


> Is this too much overhang? I wanted to set them up so the same amount of overhang is on the heel as well as on toes. But its little bit longer on toes (4.3 vs 3cm).


Center everything on your board and snap pictures. You'll be fine.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

phillyphan said:


> Oh no, those ones are too short. :surprise:


You're an evil evil man >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So .5cm gave you heartache in the direction that pretty much doesn't matter but sacrificing 1.3cm on the toe side where you need to generate leverage doesn't?

Not trying to say you are worse off, in fact the opposite in that in the end these little differences don't really matter at all.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

f00bar said:


> So .5cm gave you heartache in the direction that pretty much doesn't matter but sacrificing 1.3cm on the toe side where you need to generate leverage doesn't?
> 
> Not trying to say you are worse off, in fact the opposite in that in the end these little differences don't really matter at all.


Well I couldnt know that, could I? Its not that I had them both. I think I will be fine with these.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I have to say I havnt adjusted the heel cup yet (havent found good screwdriver in the house). Its an extra 0.5 cm or so overhang on heel so I guess it will make them centered.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

sonofanarchy said:


> I have to say I havnt adjusted the heel cup yet (havent found good screwdriver in the house). Its an extra 0.5 cm or so overhang on heel so I guess it will make them centered.


You'll be fine. I'd rather be strapped in tight and my boot not moving and have a little overhang than my boot moving laterally in the binding while riding. This thread is way over-thought at this point.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

sonofanarchy said:


> I have to say I havnt adjusted the heel cup yet (havent found good screwdriver in the house). Its an extra 0.5 cm or so overhang on heel so I guess it will make them centered.


Your boot should be centered across the board. That does not necessarily mean it has to be centered lengthwise in the binding - and if it isn't that is ok.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

sonofanarchy said:


> Thats what I want to avoid by opening this thread.


I ended up doing the same and went down to medium Genesis X instead. I haven't decided yet, but I might try to squeeze into half a size smaller boots and get a wide model so it makes sense either way. Couldn't hurt anyway.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> And not everyone buys the wrong size boots.





Snowdaddy said:


> I'm also thinking of trying to downsize half a size although according to the mondo chart I should be good.. I was experiencing a slight heal lift when traversing long distances off piste. But I have differently shaped left and right feet..
> 
> Boots and bindings are a real jungle when starting out


I'm just going to go ahead and eat my hat.

I measured my feet just to check on my sizing again since the Photon Boas came out with a wide model. I've been having a slight heel lift and felt I had to tighten the boots a bit too much since they broke in. So I thought maybe I could squeeze into a smaller size. And I was like "oooook....". My foot was a whole centimeter shorter this season.

I'm getting older but my feet shouldn't be shrinking that fast. So eventually I found the old tape measure. No... now my foot had grown a centimeter again. WOW! MAGIC! 

Turns out there's a whole centimeter missing from my tape measure. What a complete moron I am. :facepalm3:

No wonder I've been having heel lifts on traverses... and what a waste of good money


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> ....Turns out there's a whole centimeter missing from my tape measure. What a complete moron I am. :facepalm3:
> 
> No wonder I've been having heel lifts on traverses... and what a waste of good money


*OMG!!!* 

I just did a _spit take_ of my coffee all over my phone reading that!!! 

_Funniest_ thing I've read here in a while. 

:lol: :laugh: :rofl3: >






(...I am sorry about your wasted boot money tho!) :shrug: :crying:


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> *OMG!!!*
> 
> I just did a _spit take_ of my coffee all over my phone reading that!!!
> 
> ...


I know... god damnit!!!

Basically I could downsize one size for my large foot and one and a half size for my smaller foot. So maybe I should buy two new sets just to support the industri. 

I can't believe I managed to do this. Makes me laugh. On the positive side I already downsized my Genesis X Large to Medium :jumping1:

Live and learn :wink:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I use that kind of ruler when measuring other things.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

math is hard........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> I use that kind of ruler when measuring other things.





mojo maestro said:


> math is hard........


 @Snowdaddy,... hope you realize,... _this_ is gonna stick!!! :shrug: :rofl3: 


:hairy:


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> @Snowdaddy,... hope you realize,... _this_ is gonna stick!!! :shrug: :rofl3:
> 
> 
> :hairy:


Yes... well... we have a saying in our country "having a good laugh prolongs your life". Now you get at least 1 more year of snowboarding. Or at least 1 cm.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

At least you make your girl proud until she saw it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

sonofanarchy said:


> At least you make your girl proud until she saw it.


The look of disappointment is priceless when they realize you were talking cm and they were thinking inches.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

sonofanarchy said:


> At least you make your girl proud until she saw it.


No, it was the heel lift that made it obvious. Not the fact that I said I was a certain size. It's impossible to judge size by just looking at it. You have to fit it or measure it. But even if you think you have the right model and size it's after you have had it for a while and break them in that you can really tell the difference.

I thought I'd be ok, but it turns out I didn't measure up to what I got. A professional fitter isn't really an option around where I live so I jiust have to take my chances and get a new model.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> Yes... well... we have a saying in our country "having a good laugh prolongs your life". Now you get at least 1 more year of snowboarding. Or at least 1 cm.


What makes this so _God_ Damned funny is,...

_...Seriously, Who the fuck *ever*_ checks their tape measure for a _missing cm, right?????_ :blink: :laugh:

I'm actually curious as hell to kno wtf happened to that gone cm?? :laugh:


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> No, it was the heel lift that made it obvious. Not the fact that I said I was a certain size. It's impossible to judge size by just looking at it. You have to fit it or measure it. But even if you think you have the right model and size it's after you have had it for a while and break them in that you can really tell the difference.
> 
> I thought I'd be ok, but it turns out I didn't measure up to what I got. A professional fitter isn't really an option around where I live so I jiust have to take my chances and get a new model.


I was talking about something else that you measured it with. Hahhaha


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> What makes this so _God_ Damned funny is,...
> 
> _...Seriously, Who the fuck *ever*_ checks their tape measure for a _missing cm, right?????_ :blink: :laugh:
> 
> I'm actually curious as hell to kno wtf happened to that gone cm?? :laugh:


I know, right? It's just not there. It starts measuring at 1 cm. The first centimeter is just gone and the metal plating covered up the missing part.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sonofanarchy said:


> At least you make your girl proud until she saw it.





f00bar said:


> The look of disappointment is priceless when they realize you were talking cm and they were thinking inches.





Snowdaddy said:


> No, it was the heel lift that made it obvious. *Not the fact that I said I was a certain size. It's impossible to judge size by just looking at it. You have to fit it or measure it. *But even if you think you have the right model and size *it's after you have had it for a while and break them in that you can really tell the difference*.


:facepalm3:

OMG!!! The _double entendres???_

You guys are _killing_ me. :lol:>


Here's mine,....


Snowdaddy said:


> *...A professional fitter isn't really an option around where I live so...*


So,... no "Redlight" district near where you live?? :laugh:  :hairy:


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Stop it guys. He suffered enough.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Well this was definitely worth a read this morning. Good work, gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

sonofanarchy said:


> Stop it guys. He suffered enough.


Speaking of suffering. I bought Photon Boas Wide in 1.5 size smaller and I wish I was Cinderella, but I had had to chop of a heel and a toe to squeeze into it before I molded it.

But now it's done and I'm taking these new slippers to the party


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

I just mounted everything on board. Looks perfect. Maxed out everything (heel side and toe side) and I have enough straps. Will try it on weekend.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Said every beginner ever, before downsizing .5-1.5 sizes. I mean, you _might_ be that 1 out of 200 that had a good fitter right away.
> 
> But it's more likely those of us who have been here for a little while hear the exact same stories every fall.
> 
> Or maybe it's a grand conspiracy to sell smaller boots.


My first pair of boots were a 10. Same size sneaker I wear. I argued with everyone to. My toes touched. They hurt a bit. I now wear a 8.5 ruler wide. Some things never change lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

